# Split body or Full body workout



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Full Body Or Split?*​
Split e.g legs separate to arms separate to shoulders etc4379.63%Full Body Workout1120.37%


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi guys was just wondering of the guys on here who BB what sort of routine do you find works best do you think an all round body workout or a split routine working each body part separate??????

I know i am gonna get mixed replies on this and again it probably depends on if natty or not but at the minute i am 100% natty and would like to know what works best for that plz

cheers guys!!!!!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

oh and i probably already know that this has probably been posted already on this board as a lot of other things have also but i just thought i would post it as i couldn't find anything relevant to me!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

bump for more replies off you guys


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Full body workouts do have merit and its how most strength athletes train (except bodybuilders)

Full body workouts IMO are best for a begginer.

Or possible an upper/lower split.

There are those who believe that full body workouts are best for natural trainers period, due to them supposedly releasing more natural test/gh.

I have always trained full body, but recently split my body into upper/lower. Its too early to say if i have noticed any difference.

Bottom line is Chris, full body workouts are the best for you right now if you ask me, you havent been training long!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Chris... Less posts... More lifting... :rolleye11


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

TH&S said:


> Chris... Less posts... More lifting... :rolleye11


Chris, you have got 2 choices . . . . . . .

1) Paint the above comment onto your bedroom ceiling so you see it whenever you wake up

OR

2) Have this comment tattooed in reverse on your forehead so you read it every time you look in the mirror


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Not really on the poll so i aint voted!

should be split into days like so

chest & triceps

shoulders & traps

back & biceps

legs


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Paulieb said:


> Not really on the poll so i aint voted!
> 
> should be split into days like so
> 
> ...


id train legs with shoulders and traps as part ov ur back workout there only a small muscle group


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

matokane said:


> id train legs with shoulders and traps as part ov ur back workout there only a small muscle group


whats a small muscle group i am lost


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

traps are, if i read it correctly, i think he means that as its what i do any way lol

chest and tri

back and bi

legs and shoulders


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Full body when your natural. Split when your on the gear.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

warren_1987 said:


> traps are, if i read it correctly, i think he means that as its what i do any way lol
> 
> chest and tri
> 
> ...


lol thats the one


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> traps are, if i read it correctly, i think he means that as its what i do any way lol
> 
> chest and tri
> 
> ...


yep that will do it over 3 days instead of 4 :thumb:


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

How is long is a piece of string??????????????????????????


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Chris... Less posts... More lifting... :rolleye11


Fook U lol i have been lifting hard and been getting good gains


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

thestudbeast said:


> Full body when your natural. Split when your on the gear.


Can't see why natty or on gear would make a differance ( Maybe in your own head ). Don't personnally know anyone on gear at least not willing to admit it. But I know a sh1t load of Big guys that do splits.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Push/Pull/Legs.

A full body workout just takes too long for me.

It's also going to destroy my central nervous system and I can't really see how my body can recover/grow if the whole of it is getting hit at once.

But then I'm a numpty.


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

all this , 4-5 day splits when your on the gear, i think is a load of Sh1T,

i think people should try things out before saying things like that !


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Big_Dan said:


> all this , 4-5 day splits when your on the gear, i think is a load of Sh1T,
> 
> i think people should try things out before saying things like that !


Lol... If thats a reference to Stud's post - I think he may have tried them out young dan 

I'm on Full body at the moment. 3x per week. Normally I do a 3day split.

Gained 20% on deads in the last few weeks. Squats are up, Bench still needs to be tested.

Its certainly interesting put it that way


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

I workout 3 times per week at the moment, Legs-Push-Pull. However, in a few weeks time I will probably switch to a full body program 3 times per week for a few weeks before switching back to the split routine. Keep giving the body a shock to keep the results comeing.


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

Alternating periods of both.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

What ever works best for YOU


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

ba baracuss said:


> Push/Pull/Legs.
> 
> A full body workout just takes too long for me.
> 
> ...


I don't know what full body routines you've been looking at, but they can be cut down you know.

A full body routine can be done with as little as 5 exercises. Infact, with something like that, strength would go up through the roof for most.


----------



## Grim_Reaper (Feb 16, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> I don't know what full body routines you've been looking at, but they can be cut down you know.
> 
> A full body routine can be done with as little as 5 exercises. Infact, with something like that, strength would go up through the roof for most.


Chris can we have an example mate


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Example would be good. I really struggle doing anything after squats soa full body would be too much for me I think.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok:

Day 1:

Squats 3 x 5 (or 5x5 if you can handle it)

SLDL - 2 x 15

Bench - 4 x 5

OHP - 2 x 10

Close grip presses - 2 sets to failure

Day 2:

Deads - 3 x 5 (or 5 x 5 if you can)

Side lats - 2 x 10

Rows - 4 x 5

Chins (or pulldowns) - 3 x 10

bicep curl - 2 x 10

Try & add a little bit of weight each week to the bar.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

that kind of looks like legs and push on day one and a big pull day on day 2 ?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

It's just a typical two day split, nothing more. Obviously training only twice a week (full body) will need to incorporate everything. I like that routine & my lifts went up.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

I do a ppl but have been mixing it up a bit adding what I would call a secondary movement from another day. Eg on pull day ill dead, row, pull up, then do dips. Push day ill do bench, militarty, dips then pull ups.

Leg day it depends how I feel but i will proabbly just do legs as Im normally pretty dead after this workout anyway.


----------

